# Medal Identification



## RTGlauser (1 Jan 2016)

Good morning:

I am trying to track down some information for my father, Irvine William Glauser. He served as a corporal in Italy during hit second World War and took basic training in Borden.

I am attaching a link to the medals that he was awarded  and I would appreciate anyone who can tell me what the medals signify. In addition I am trying to find out what his regiment was in the infantry and any logo that might be available.

The link is: http://imgur.com/HjKdmQV

Thank you in advance for any assistance that you can provide.

R. T. (Rick) Glauser


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Jan 2016)

1939-45 Star, Italy Star, Defence Medal, Canadian Volunteer Service Medal, War Medal

There is not enough information provided to answer your other questions.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Jan 2016)

RTGlauser said:
			
		

> In addition I am trying to find out what his regiment was in the infantry and any logo that might be available.



Unless your father (if still living), or someone who knew him at that time, tells you what his regiment was, the only way would be to get a copy of his service records.  This link explains the procedure.

http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/military-heritage/Pages/obtain-copies-military-service-files.aspx


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2016)

Rick, the National Archives of Canada provide for persons to request access to military records of Canadians who served in the Armed Forces.  If your father has passed away, and by more than 20 years (with less restrictions), you can request for your father's service records:

How to Obtain Copies of Military Service Files - How to Send an Inquiry Concerning Your Own or Another Individual’s Records



> *How to Send an Inquiry Concerning Your Own or Another Individual’s Records*
> 
> We try to answer inquiries within 30 days; however, due to the large number of inquiries being received, we are currently experiencing delays in our response times. Clients who submit a written request should expect to wait six months for a response. Priority service is given to people who require documentation to prove that they qualify for pensions, allowances, claims and other benefits, therefore, these types of requests should be clearly identified.
> 
> ...



Regards
G2G

[Edit] That's what I get for forgetting to hit "Send Message"...Blackadder nailed it. Cheers


----------



## mariomike (1 Jan 2016)

SEARCHES: Medals, War Diaries, Service Records, etc.
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/42325.0.html

Medal and Awards Research  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/58957.0.html

Researching Military Records
http://regimentalrogue.com/misc/researching_military_records.htm


----------

